# [INTJ] Death Stare Showdown



## tooboku

You know it as the infamous INTJ Death Stare. It has inspired fear in the hearts of many. Although this fear may be rational, there is usually no need for it. This is just the default expression on our faces. This expression may be employed even if we are as happy as clams. We may even be happier than usual as this is also our thinking face and you know an INTJ is happy when he or she is able to think.

Anyway, in the spirit of self-mockery, I propose a stare-down contest.

We will begin the proceedings of this thread with an example that is easy to beat.

Exhibit A:
Note the look of condescension on the subject's face. It is as if the mere sight of the camera is enough to make him want to vomit.


----------



## bionic

Exibit A:


----------



## lirulin

Even as a kid I had a deathglare. 
And no, those Backstreet Boys posters in the background are NOT mine - this was a friend's room.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

lirulin said:


> Even as a kid I had a deathglare.
> And no, those Backstreet Boys posters in the background are NOT mine - this was a friend's room.


Post the one at D&J's house with the cake. Super creepy


----------



## lirulin

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Post the one at D&J's house with the cake. Super creepy


Creepy, but also a smile...not sure it fits.


----------



## CrabHammer

It's just a different kind of death stare. One that kills by making the other ponder all of the evil things lurking behind that smile. (Having not seen the picture, I don't know if this actually true.)


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

lirulin said:


> Creepy, but also a smile...not sure it fits.


I is disappoint. But the smile adds!!


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34




----------



## Miss Scarlet

You guys look more sleepy then scary to me. Honestly I have know more ISTP's that have tried to stare me down than INTJ's. But that might be because there are more of them. IDK. I still think you look sleepy. And bionic looks curios or hungry. Maybe both.


----------



## Hemoglobin

This one is only for lulz. It's about 8 years old.... INFP friend put the tiara on my head just before the photo was taken.










Oh! and my brother... INTJ also.










Notice a trend for dark makeup in the family?


----------



## HannibalLecter

tooboku said:


> You know it as the infamous INTJ Death Stare. It has inspired fear in the hearts of many. Although this fear may be rational, there is usually no need for it. This is just the default expression on our faces.


You mean that other INTJs have been mistaken as an android as well?


----------



## bionic

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> You guys look more sleepy then scary to me. Honestly I have know more ISTP's that have tried to stare me down than INTJ's. But that might be because there are more of them. IDK. I still think you look sleepy. And bionic looks curios or hungry. Maybe both.


I'm hungry..... for my next victim. :wink:


----------



## Soma

YTMND - Gendo Ikari Stares into Your Soul (Evangelion)

>>


----------



## InvisibleJim




----------



## L'Empereur

You scare me, Hemo. . .


----------



## Hemoglobin

CaesAug said:


> You scare me, Hemo. . .


You aren't the first to say that. 

>.>

<.<

*shrugs*


----------



## Immemorial

I meant to put this up a while ago. But I couldn't be fucked.
And I can't be bothered trying to get a better one.


----------



## dalsgaard




----------



## CrabHammer

I think someone just won. Seriously, that look could stop a dalek in its tracks.


----------



## Narrator

lirulin said:


> Creepy, but also a smile...not sure it fits.












Maybe ISFJs ones should go with a smile. The person is savouring the prospect of whoever's dispatchment.


----------



## pretty.Odd

InvisibleJim said:


> Some threads are best kept in the correct sub-forums. What am embarrassing waste of a thread.


----------



## lib

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I need feedback. There was guy on the internet who told me that it looked like I was trying to kill him in this photo.
> 
> ... really?
> 
> So, care to evaluate, o experts of the death stare?


This death stare as well as the other women's death stares on this thread give me a hard on.
Am I a masochist or do I just need to get laid?


----------



## ceembee

My friend caught me death-staring her at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Gauntlet

*ISTP butts in*

Rawr!


----------



## Malovane

^^ Rawr indeed. Whoo.

Agree with Lib, I'm liking this new and improved female death stare thread.

*breaks out camera* Give me a snarl! claw at me... you're a dragon, a DRAGON!


----------



## Gauntlet

Actually, I was born in a year of the snake.


----------



## Malovane

Gauntlet said:


> Actually, I was born in a year of the snake.


Is this your photo shoot or mine?!

Bah, models....


----------



## Aphotic Jabberwock

Was not happy about the tell-all call for a "surprise" photograph.


----------



## tooboku

Not so much a death stare as it is a look of satisfaction that a diabolical plot is about to unfold.


----------



## Bunker Man

It's kind of redundant to post, now that I use it as my avatar; but... there aren't very many other pictures of me. And it's much better big, anyways.


----------



## tooboku

My mom tagged me on facebook... I think I may have peaked early.


----------



## Scylla

o_o​


----------



## tooboku

Ano ba yung sabihan sa Pilipinas? Parang Bombay? Talaga... akala ko Bombay ka.

Maganda! 

I totally butchered that methinks... T'was very surprised to read where you were born.

Also...

INFP .. ISTJ .. INTJ


----------



## Scylla

awwwww. salamat po! i think it is bumbay, maybe... but everything else was the complete opposite of butchered 

the intj baby is so adorable!


----------



## Eerie

I'm an enfp.... but I know I can make some damn scary faces.


----------



## Space Cat

Ugh.. finally im doing this...

posting with outdated photo without specs ftw >.<'










and now you know who the cereal is...
-runs away and hides-


----------



## tooboku

^^ +1



Entr0py said:


> Really? xD
> 
> Can you explain why? I'm interested


@Entr0py

Wow. I missed this. Sorry.

You look like you're thinking really hard about something. I see this a lot with INTPs and their "death stares". The mind is distant (doing science or contemplating something), however the person is right there. With INTJs the person is distant and the mind is in your face and wants to destroy you.



tooboku said:


> INFP .. ISTJ .. INTJ


As you can see, the INTJ is even physically distant. He's focused on the INFP's shoes kicking the gravel around. He's perched from his safe lookout but he is also trying to figure out why the INFP finds so much joy in kicking rocks. He thinks she's being silly and wants little to do with it. Secretly though, he wants to do it too.


----------



## lumpunzik

kallisti said:


> ..INTP death stare?


Also reminds me of that condescending "Heh. I know I'm right. I know why I'm right. I also know why you are wrong." look. Or maybe that's because I see a trace of a smirk in this picture.


----------



## SyndiCat

Oh, did the INTJ support group move from the INTJ section?


----------



## viva

Yes, I am aware I am not an INTJ. Sorry I'm not sorry.


----------



## Napoleptic

Orion said:


> View attachment 13251
> 
> 
> Not so much an intense gaze, but one of indifference.


The longer I stare at that picture full size, the more I think there's something behind that beard giving me the death stare, too.


----------



## Elsewhere1

@ Kr3m1in.............. nice death stare showdown pic. You have gorgeous eyes


----------



## tooboku

Orion said:


> View attachment 13251
> 
> 
> Not so much an intense gaze, but one of indifference.


You resemble a young Zeus.


----------



## White River

Eylrid said:


> Darth Tooboku.


----------



## Eylrid




----------



## Eylrid

Ok, finally a serious one:








(Yea, it's low quality. What of it?)


----------



## Bre

I get in trouble all the time for this or being accussed of eye rolling. It's not much fun. usually I'm not glaring at all just looking and it automatically comes off as an insult. My bad. Really an approach to me. I can make a mean death stare without trying  oh hum


----------



## PurpleTree

Well, I was going to post this in another thread, but perhaps they fit here...


----------



## MaximumCat

*ENFP Death Stare.*

This is how ENFPs get when you piss us off.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe




----------



## Nostalgic

PhoebeJaspe said:


>


INTJ pout?


----------



## dalsgaard

PhoebeJaspe said:


>


Are you kidding? It's not even a contest!


----------



## Figure

Can't believe I'm actually doing this.....usually have actual hair, but I gave myself a bad haircut and chopped it all off haha


----------



## bionic

LXPilot said:


> View attachment 19495
> 
> Can't believe I'm actually doing this.....usually have actual hair, but I gave myself a bad haircut and chopped it all off haha


It looks good on you. Nice stare too!

This is more of the INTJ pout:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

MaximumCat said:


> This is how ENFPs get when you piss us off.
> View attachment 19436


Even with the Hitler tache you're still not scary.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

dalsgaard said:


> Are you kidding? It's not even a contest!


Muahahahhahaha


----------



## White River

bionic said:


> It looks good on you. Nice stare too!
> 
> This is more of the INTJ pout:


Meh. Even with the gas mask, you can only pull off 'sultry' :tongue:


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## bionic

Blue Ocean said:


> Meh. Even with the gas mask, you can only pull off 'sultry' :tongue:


You're killing my rep! How dare you! :frustrating:

Guess I have to gouge my eyes out to make them bleed... that will scare some people. roud:


----------



## viz0

Concentrated anger stare.


----------



## Monkey King

[heh pretty good at layering on cs3 when sick]


----------



## ACR

OctoberSkye said:


>


Okay now I'm scared.


----------



## PurpleTree

My death stare is most pronounced when I have no intention of making any particular facial expression whatsoever. For example, here is a picture I took about a month ago to show my sister how long my bangs had gotten.


----------



## Waiting

darkewe said:


> my death stare is most pronounced when i have no intention of making any particular facial expression whatsoever. For example, here is a picture i took about a month ago to show my sister how long my bangs had gotten.
> 
> View attachment 24638


that is excellent!

i may be too lazy to post a pic for the moment, but in my avatar if you imagine the slight smile gone from around my eyes you can pretty clearly get an idea


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

drunk/hyper/death stare.


----------



## White River

darkewe said:


> My death stare is most pronounced when I have no intention of making any particular facial expression whatsoever. For example, here is a picture I took about a month ago to show my sister how long my bangs had gotten.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

darkewe said:


> My death stare is most pronounced when I have no intention of making any particular facial expression whatsoever. For example, here is a picture I took about a month ago to show my sister how long my bangs had gotten.
> 
> View attachment 24638


If looks could kill I'd still not be able to take my eyes off you :wink::tongue:.


----------



## Macrosapien

Nobody can do death stares with such accuracy that a black INFJ can:










Tis a fact of life. /thread


----------



## InductiveReasoner

That is me on the right. Yes, as a child I didn't smile very much in photos. But when I did........ And just to clarify, This IS a stare. It is the "I'm-plotting-my-revenge-because-DeductiveReasoner-got-better-Easter-presents" stare


----------



## Lady Starbird

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I need feedback. There was guy on the internet who told me that it looked like I was trying to kill him in this photo.
> 
> ... really?
> 
> So, care to evaluate, o experts of the death stare?


You don't look like you're trying to kill anyone...more like a prudent, sophisticated aristocrat. I think you look quite pretty. :wink:

---

By looking at all you guys' photos, I think I now have a guess at what personality type one of my friends is. Actually, I think I have a couple INTJ friends--not sure, though. They're both guys, and they both look really...erm...awkward, I guess, in photos because they're awful fake-smilers, and they don't smile without reason to.

Me, I can smile at anyone, (nearly) anytime! (Without being fake. I love people, even as an introvert.) :tongue:


----------



## busyCHilD

If only pictures could do battle... Hogwarts is only pretending that they forgot to send my acceptance letter:wink:


----------



## tooboku

Playing around in photoshop... trying to get this old "3D comic" effect :/


----------



## bionic

PhoebeJaspe said:


> drunk/hyper/death stare.


Nah, you just look drunk and punched up.


----------



## Randroth

Here's me doing my best ISTP photobomb.














Carry on.


----------



## lib

PhoebeJaspe said:


> drunk/hyper/death stare.


Sorry, but to me it looks like a "let's [email protected]#$ now" stare which in it's extreme would actually be the opposite of a death stare.

Death stare to me is when you have the face of a dead... nt showing any emotions at all. I think that's what really frightens feelers most.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

lib said:


> Sorry, but to me it looks like a "let's [email protected]#$ now" stare which in it's extreme would actually be the opposite of a death stare.
> 
> Death stare to me is when you have the face of a dead... nt showing any emotions at all. I think that's what really frightens feelers most.


Wow, I never knew that. Thanks for stating the obvious. Serious thinkers are serious. Also, maybe I didn't have any emotion when that was taken. And nothing frightens me, actually. 

@bionic
No shit. =.=

*flees back to my feelers sphere*


----------



## LibertyPrime

This is my I'm bored but I still give off a faint hint that I'm smiling...stare.










Now..my cat..he has the "I will kill you and devour your soul!" stare.


----------



## yitznewton

Me:









My daughter:


----------



## tooboku

yitznewton said:


>


That's the best INTJ stare in this entire thread. I wonder how she'll turn out.


----------



## PurpleTree

yitznewton said:


> My daughter:


And so it begins...


----------



## beth x

Extraverted Delusion said:


> My conclusion is that the INTJ death stare is due to an inherent lack of social girth.


I'd say it is more to do with being damned pissed off. There is no inherent lack of social girth (that word makes me think penis).


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

bethdeth said:


> I'd say it is more to do with being damned pissed off. There is no inherent lack of social girth (that word makes me think penis).


I don't know about you but I'm greatly amused by everything. I'm always cracking up even when there is no punchline!

That being said, my counter-thread is located here:

http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/74817-entp-charming-smile-showdown.html


----------



## beth x

Extraverted Delusion said:


> I don't know about you but I'm greatly amused by everything. I'm always cracking up even when there is no punchline!


Yeah I spend most of my time smirking rather than death staring. My social penis did me into a pickle the other night though. I've just started seeing someone and one of his friends GF started asking me so many embarrassing questions: What do you see in him? Is it his money? How do I d/l porn? Do you go on dating sites? What have you two got planned for Valentines day? 

It was then I just got up and left after muttering _I need to go_. I got home, read my emails and started watching an ep of 30 rock when I realised I'd just left without saying anything to my date, I wasn't upset or angry, highly amused but a little embarrassed....just had to GTFO STAT!


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

Thats actually hilarious.

Why wasn't this on tape? lol


----------



## beth x

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Thats actually hilarious.
> 
> Why wasn't this on tape? lol


I'd promise to record the next time we are all in the same room but that will be ummm never...

She should come with a health warning. Apparently they all sat there wondering if I just went to the toilet. I messaged "sorry" to my date and he sent one back. You've gone, Bugger!


----------



## liza_200

Imo, some of you INTJ guys seem to be sleepy rather than having a death stare.


----------



## Ennp

DIE-ing my hair black like a true badass.


----------



## PurpleTree

liza_200 said:


> Imo, some of you INTJ guys seem to be sleepy rather than having a death stare.


DEEDEE!
GET OUT OF OUR LAB_OR_ATORY!


(Sorry. Couldn't resist.)


----------



## liza_200

PurpleTree said:


> DEEDEE!
> GET OUT OF OUR LAB_OR_ATORY!


----------



## Reicheru

INFJ reporting in...

normal:








saint mode / my heart bleeds for you / empathising:








glare:


----------



## Stanley309

Reicheru said:


> INFJ reporting in...
> 
> normal:
> View attachment 31227


The ultimate death stare


----------



## Pete The Lich

What happens when youre staring someone down an....









d


----------



## Cloudlight

pericles said:


> My conclusion is that the INTJ death stare is only scary when it happens spontaneously.


I agree. This thread is kinda cute. 
An INTJ/ISTP couple I know burn worlds with their stare down matches. *shudders like a wet dog*


----------



## Resolution

Grrrr


----------



## knittigan

This is from this summer.


----------



## Hastings

Btmangan said:


> Grrrr


You kind of look like Morrissey in this picture.


----------



## Reicheru

@Btmangan your eyebrows are a slightly similar shape to mine. x)


----------



## SugaSkull

Another intruding INFP, and I believe this is a bit of cheating since I used to draw my eyebrows on, but when I thought of death stares, I automatically thought of this picture. It was a couple years ago though.










Yeah...


----------



## Resolution

SugaSkull said:


> Another intruding INFP, and I believe this is a bit of cheating since I used to draw my eyebrows on, but when I thought of death stares, I automatically thought of this picture. It was a couple years ago though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...


Nice shot. Definitely pretty fierce.


----------



## MissxRae

Hahaha this thread cracks me up! My bf is an INTJ and most of the time he does death stares in pix -___-


----------



## lifeisanillusion

hesperidian said:


> I was searching what intimidated by woman means it is something like being feared to ask her out?
> With me no one is afraid because I am polite and friendly, but that is sometimes mixed with being interested in someone, man often do not see message, when I want to get away from someone attention I tend to avoid him not to directly say go away. I am working on sharper attitude.
> 
> I have found to old photos before I learned to pose on photos with cheese smile
> One is me in military mood because I was in revenge feeling caused by Nato bombing in 1999 and one is from 2001...


Those pics are just down right sexy!


----------



## Belrose

Closest thing to a "death stare" I have is probably what my avatar is.


----------



## Saguaro

I'm INFJ, so this is what your stare looks like with a touch of feeling


----------



## BlueG

saguaro said:


> I'm INFJ, so this is what your stare looks like with a touch of feeling
> View attachment 40113


That's probably the only picture in this thread that has genuinely frightened me.


----------



## Saguaro

BlueGiraffe said:


> That's probably the only picture in this thread that has genuinely frightened me.


That's what I was going for!roud: In the actual picture, I was angry at the person taking it lol


----------



## Shazbot

saguaro said:


> I'm INFJ, so this is what your stare looks like with a touch of feeling
> View attachment 40113


*This* wins the contest. It is so awesome I would be genuinely terrified if I were the one who took the photo. Other people in this thread are just trying too hard in comparison. 

I actually think I have my own death stare photo somewhere on my hard drive, but I cannot find it. D:

Edit: Here's my face at its peak of emotionless tiredness. 







As an excuse for looking crap, this was randomly taken at 6 in the morning after a night of sleep deprivation, last December. I know, it's all dark, my hair is messy and I look like a psychopathic individual. That's why I thought it'd be fitting.


----------



## Saguaro

Shazbot said:


> *This* wins the contest. It is so awesome I would be genuinely terrified if I were the one who took the photo. Other people in this thread are just trying too hard in comparison.


Well, I'm flattered! Should I make it my avatar? hahaha


----------



## Shazbot

Sure, go ahead! lol


----------



## Cyphyr

Ive been told I have an impressive death stare. Though to be fair I am smiling in this picture. Sort of.


----------



## RoughEstimate

"WE RIDE AT DAWN!" but subtle...


----------



## gwennylou

I was not happy in this picture.


----------



## Lon

My ex girlfriend was an INTJ and dear God could she ever give dirty looks. They were the "I'm going to murder you, slowly." sort.


----------



## Faux

I cracked up throughout most of this thread for some reason when I tried to hold "eye contact." Same stare-down effect as always.


----------



## PlacentaCake

gwennylou said:


> I was not happy in this picture.


That's good. I mean, not that you were not happy... but your death stare.lol


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

gwennylou said:


> I was not happy in this picture.


Are you kidding me?

You look like an INTJ that won the lottery. Note the 1 degree of lip raise compared to their typical face of contentment. That is a LOT of facial muscle use!


----------



## INTJellectual

saguaro said:


> I'm INFJ, so this is what your stare looks like with a touch of feeling
> View attachment 40113


You remind me of an INTJ male I know. Your facial expression look like his.


----------



## Anonynony

My sister isn't an INTJ, but if you get one of her death stares you know you're not going to live muvch longer!


----------



## Elyasis

Lon said:


> My ex girlfriend *was* an INTJ and dear God could she ever give dirty looks. They were the "I'm going to murder you, slowly." sort.


Was?


----------



## Eleven

I'm not sure I know any INTJs, but my mom recently tested as an INFJ, and one time she made me literally pee my pants with a single look.


----------



## petite libellule

awww maaaan!!! ... 

I thought this was gonna be a picture thread with everyone's most fabulous death stare!

tsk.tsk ... you disappoint me my friends. _*shaking head*_


----------



## rogozie01




----------



## grimmy

"Hi There"


----------



## RecklessInspirer

Searching deep down into your soul...


----------



## Lev

My best friend. I don't know if he's an INTJ - but this is the umpteenth time he's caught of guard with the death stare.


----------



## koenigscat

INTJ???
What about an ISTP close look?


----------



## PlacentaCake

grimmy said:


> View attachment 63567
> 
> "Hi There"


You've got that INTJ friendly charm.


----------



## grimmy

christicake said:


> You've got that INTJ friendly charm.



Charm? What?! (i can't deduce whether this is sarcasm or not...[it's been a long day...]) I am actually pretty friendly, to non idiotic people  Howerver I look kind of angry most of the time and always do when I'm focusing on something. I find that it makes people stay out of my way but also makes me be lonely as hell.


----------



## PlacentaCake

grimmy said:


> Charm? What?! (i can't deduce whether this is sarcasm or not...[it's been a long day...]) I am actually pretty friendly, to non idiotic people  Howerver I look kind of angry most of the time and always do when I'm focusing on something. I find that it makes people stay out of my way but also makes me be lonely as hell.


Sorry, I was being silly when i wrote that; just making fun of our type and how we often come across different than we mean to. My post made sense to me at the time... I just relate to what you say xD it is a good picture. I'm tired too, please excuse my randomness


----------



## grimmy

christicake said:


> Sorry, I was being silly when i wrote that; just making fun of our type and how we often come across different than we mean to. My post made sense to me at the time... I just relate to what you say xD it is a good picture. I'm tired too, please excuse my randomness


Nonono it's amusing!  I just have no idea how to react when anybody says almost anything to me these days.


----------



## PlacentaCake

grimmy said:


> Nonono it's amusing!  I just have no idea how to react when anybody says almost anything to me these days.


Lol, we're INTJayin all over the place.


----------



## Missa

I present to you a collection of death stares.









The First









The Drawing my friend did of it 









I tried to get her to paint this one but she refused and told me my pictures were weird, lol









This one is perhaps invalid because the filter makes it more evil than it otherwise would appear.









Just to prove I could still do it.









And perhaps the most legit one of the whole bunch - the only one that I took one look at and thought it looked like a mug shot.


----------



## RaidenPrime




----------



## Nyu

Not a very good death glare compared to everyone else. 
I just look kind of spaced out. I will have to snatch a better photo next time I do the look.


----------



## ShadoWolf

Dude this is cool. I love death glares, I have a few good ones myself. UnfortunatelY I have no photos.


----------



## Lumielisa

Nevermind.


----------



## Persian

Man, my black and hair eyes make me an automatic winner. Israel (the angel of death) has black eyes.


----------



## NihilisticCortez

taken last year. Not a big fan of photos...


----------



## Judson Joist

I actually like to smile...even if derangedly so.
roud:


----------



## stiletto

I'm an ENTJ, my death stare is more like cut eye. LOL


----------



## 66767

That's right, I've got my cap on sideways. I mean business.


----------



## Maegamikko

View attachment 92186


----------



## FakeLefty

123itsmarie said:


> View attachment 92186


How adorable.


----------



## Maegamikko

FakeLefty said:


> How adorable.
> 
> View attachment 92187



View attachment 92189

No.


----------



## Inveniet

I'll up the ante with an ISFP death stare!
I'm really trying my hardest to project massive anger over being in paradise. :crazy:

View attachment 92190


----------



## Maegamikko

hornet said:


> I'll up the ante with an ISFP death stare!
> I'm really trying my hardest to project massive anger over being in paradise. :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 92190


HAHAHA
your death stare isnt scary AT ALL
View attachment 92193


----------



## disguise

Beat that!


----------



## Inveniet

123itsmarie said:


> HAHAHA
> your death stare isnt scary AT ALL
> View attachment 92193


Yeah...
Imagine that! :wink:


----------



## FakeLefty

123itsmarie said:


> View attachment 92189
> 
> No.


Eh, I'd prefer a nice burger over buttered toast. Nice try.


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> Beat that!


You just look as if you had one too many cups of coffee.


----------



## disguise

FakeLefty said:


> You just look as if you had one too many cups of coffee.


Haha! Good theory, but I don't drink coffee.


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> Haha! Good theory, but I don't drink coffee.


You should try mocha. That stuff is delicious.


----------



## disguise

FakeLefty said:


> You should try mocha. That stuff is delicious.


Nah, I'm grand with my caffeine free tea, and coke zero.


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> Nah, I'm grand with my caffeine free tea, and coke zero.


That's weak bro. I'm going with my three 5 hour energies (super strength) XD

Yay heart killers! XD


----------



## 77124

Well that's not a perfect one but when i'm pissed off enough I've been known to make some people second guess fucking with me with just a look. A part of me really enjoys seeing them get taken down a notch without doing anything other than changing my facial expression, I've actually been able to divert some truly petty arguments that could have escalated just by looking like I'd kill someone without a second thought, which I would never do, I always prefer peace and I detest drama. 

The key is too a good death stare is too look dangerous on the out side, and feel dangerous on the inside.


----------



## 77124

l


----------



## 77124

disguise said:


> Nah, I'm grand with my caffeine free tea, and coke zero.


Forgive me for asking, but you know coke zero is like 100% worse for you than caffeine, right? Cuz it is, it might actually give you cancer, and I lost 10 LBS when I stopped drinking diet soda.


----------



## Derange At 170

Vishkalov said:


> View attachment 93492
> 
> 
> Well that's not a perfect one but when i'm pissed off enough I've been known to make some people second guess fucking with me with just a look. A part of me really enjoys seeing them get taken down a notch without doing anything other than changing my facial expression, I've actually been able to divert some truly petty arguments that could have escalated just by looking like I'd kill someone without a second thought, which I would never do, I always prefer peace and I detest drama.
> 
> The key is too a good death stare is too look dangerous on the out side, and feel dangerous on the inside.


You uploaded the wrong picture. This is the one where you're trying to look like a frigtened bunny rabbit.


----------



## Swede

@Caged Within


----------



## O_o

Elijah wins.


----------



## Obscure

L said:


> View attachment 60536
> Did you just....?
> View attachment 60537
> Really....?
> View attachment 60538
> Gimme that damn camera!


Unpredictable, as L.


----------



## L

Vampire said:


> Unpredictable, as L.


Wow, I look a lot different...


----------



## Obscure

L said:


> Wow, I look a lot different...


Than L, yes -.-
You were right, when I've asked you once.


----------



## Obscure

This one is epic:







Better get the fuck out whenever you see it.


----------



## 45130

View attachment 94659

View attachment 94660


----------



## Fish Launcher

Hemoglobin said:


> This one is only for lulz. It's about 8 years old.... INFP friend put the tiara on my head just before the photo was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! and my brother... INTJ also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice a trend for dark makeup in the family?


It looks angry...


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> Beat that!


Proof visual effects can turn you into an INTJ


----------



## Tzara

Edit: Double post? might aswell make use of it.



Tzara said:


> Proof visual effects can turn you into an INTJ


further proof


----------



## Sonoran

When people are just too dumb for words :tongue:


----------



## Obscure

Our little hero


----------



## HikariNoSeijin

This is one of the few times I allowed someone to take my photo back in 2010 shortly after giving myself to Christ. I even tried smiling if you pay attention to the facial structure...but it still seems to have turned out as a death stare...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## Aha

I heard you guys love stares. 










Well, not exactly a stare - I just looked at the camera


----------



## Swede

Wow, @Aha, the stare was not on the top of what I like about this pic... You are beautiful!


Hmm, I feel old and creepy all of the sudden. :-/ Not meant in a creepy way - promise!


----------



## Wellsy

@Aha
Only thing i'm staring at here, is your package.


----------



## Entropic

Wouldn't call it a stare but:


----------



## koenigscat

You call those stares? 
Probably never seen an ISTP stare, haha ;P


----------



## Plasternoid

[No message]


----------



## Translucent

Call it a showdown INTJs.


----------



## Wellsy

Dat stare


----------



## -Alpha-

I wish I didn't have it. I keep getting told I "look" my type.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple

-Alpha- said:


> View attachment 139113
> 
> 
> I wish I didn't have it. I keep getting told I "look" my type.


It's the eyebrows, try not to furrow them so much.


----------



## -Alpha-

Magnus von Grapple said:


> It's the eyebrows, try not to furrow them so much.


It really is just natural facial structure.


----------



## Entropic

People keep telling me that I have an intense gaze too, the few times I actually choose to focus on something:


----------



## -Alpha-

ephemereality said:


> people keep telling me that i have an intense gaze too, the few times i actually choose to focus on something:


totemo kawaii desu ne


----------



## Entropic

-Alpha- said:


> totemo kawaii desu ne


Fuck off.


----------



## illusiondesirekarma

I'm always getting told I look like I'm in a bad mood.. neutral..

Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aha

illusiondesirekarma said:


> I'm always getting told I look like I'm in a bad mood.. neutral..
> 
> Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


I like your bad mood :kitteh: Lovely


----------



## illusiondesirekarma

Thank you  lol 

Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------



## baby blue me

Rage Kage said:


> View attachment 94659
> 
> View attachment 94660


This looks fatal.


----------



## baby blue me

wicked desires said:


> ****


I see Mr. Bean in here. 
I'm having so much fun in this forum.


----------



## Obscure

-Alpha- said:


> View attachment 139113
> 
> 
> I wish I didn't have it. I keep getting told I "look" my type.


I like your tshirt^^



Translucent said:


> View attachment 139081
> 
> 
> Call it a showdown INTJs.


This is an INTJ death stare!


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

NihilisticCortez said:


> View attachment 81651
> 
> taken last year. Not a big fan of photos...


It looks like it.


----------

